# Pegas blades



## Chippygeoff (31 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know if I can get pegas blades from anywhere in the UK. I have just started using some FD-Ur number 5 blades from a new batch and they are absolutely rubbish. I have had to bin several gross of FD blades. I had to re-attach one blade 5 times cutting a single letter on a plaque, ridiculous. Never had this happen before and now I am desperate for some new blades. I may order some Niqua blades from Hegner tomorrow just to get me out of trouble. I shall put in an order for Pegas blades from America tomorrow but I will have to allow a week or two for delivery but in the mean time I still have to carry on working so will get what I can here.


----------



## Stooby (31 Aug 2014)

Hi Geoff, I got my Pegas blades from Axminster Tools.


----------



## Claymore (31 Aug 2014)

Axminster have them on their website Geoff.... they usually deliver very quickly
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Claymore (31 Aug 2014)

lol beat me to it


----------



## ChrisR (31 Aug 2014)

Geoff.

If you are going to get Niqua blades from Hegner UK, if you enquire from them, I think that they also supply a number of select sizes in Pegas. 

I get all of my Niqua blades from Hegner UK.

Personally I find that the Niqua blades perform a little better than Pegas.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## redmoorphil (31 Aug 2014)

Hi Geoff,
you can also get pegas blades from workshopheaven:
http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Peg ... brand.html


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Aug 2014)

Many thanks Guys. No matter what the question there is always someone, or in this case many members, who come to the fore and this is really great for those just starting their first experience with a scroll saw. I shall look at the Hegner site and also Axy and place an order.


----------



## ChrisR (31 Aug 2014)

Stooby and Brian.

You were both quicker to the draw than me, I will have to increase my typing speed. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jonluv (31 Aug 2014)

Hi Geoff,
Can you please let me know your opinion of Pegas blade, as I also have misgivings about the latest supply of FD blades
Was cutting some boomerangs yesterday only 10mm ply and the blades were not good

Thanks
John


----------



## john458 (31 Aug 2014)

My partner is fairly new to scrolling and on recommendation bought a load of FD blades recently for cutting ply mainly. I have to say the performance has been well below what was expected considering the testimonials from most users of the blades. I think its time to give another maker a try so will order some pegas next.


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Aug 2014)

John. Gill sent me some samples of Pegus blades some weeks ago and I found them to be brilliant. I never had one break, they wore out first. The cutting speed was on par with the FD blades I have always used but the Pegus seemed to last longer before I had to change the blade. For many years I have always used FD blades. At one time I would have said that they were the best blades in the world. They were perfect for the hardwoods that I use. I just don't know what's gone wrong. I know they are made in Germany and Mike is the US main dealer. I have just had another hour in the workshop and things are taking twice as long to produce. A lady who has a stall at the craft fair has asked me to make some hearts for her that she uses in conjunction with her curtain ties backs. Out of frustration I am using a 9 blade to cut these thinking that as the blade resembles a hack saw blade I will be okay but even those are stretching. The last 3 batches of FD blades have been rubbish. They snap on a regular basis and now I am experiencing stretching. I took a 5 blade out of the clamps yesterday and it had grown an extra 1/4 inch. I will never order FD blades again and I would advise all members to adopt the same stance. If there are any new srollers reading this and you want advice on blades just ask, there are lots of very experienced scrollers on here who will give you the benefit of their experience.


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Aug 2014)

Thanks Phil. Looked at a few sites about Pegus blades and found workshop heaven to be good as each type of blade was fully detailed so have ordered a pile of double reverse blades from them. Thanks again.


----------



## scrimper (31 Aug 2014)

Hobbies sell the Niqua blades in 12's or 144's they also sell Olsen blades.

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/hand ... s#q=page.1


----------

